# Detailing News- Get involved with Soft99



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

soft 99 are back on DW -

You can join in the fun with them -check out this thread

5 cans of Rain Drop are in search for new owners who will get to know them and share their observation with all users. So, who's interested? follow the thread

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=422095


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome back:wave:


----------

